# Crabby old guy looking for club/lease



## The Longhunter (Dec 13, 2013)

The thread on "how many acres per hunter" got me started thinking.

I'm at the stage of life where I can "upgrade" some of my leisure time activities, and this year I was looking for a club with at least 100-150 acres per member.  Per my post in the other thread, I fully understand that this will cost $1000 -$1500.

So this year, a few clubs in this range posted notices, but on further inquiry, they are all "family friendly" which usually includes spouse and children, so that the number of acres PER HUNTER all of sudden becomes 50 or less, a fact that the promoter of the club somehow fails to mention.  Even if the club has rules such as children have to share a stand with dad, that's still extra guns and extra feet on the ground pressuring the deer.

Seems that some clubs just can't do the math -- a member with a wife and two kids AND ME in a supposed 100 acres per member club comes out to 50 acres PER HUNTER every time you do the math for those 200 acres.

If I say anything, then I'm the crabby old man who doesn't want to bring along the next generation of hunters, don't like kids, anti-family, godless, and so on.   I'm none of those, but I'm not particularly exciting about mom and kids hunting on my dime.

SO are there any clubs that aren't "family friendly"  and limit hunters to paying members?  I don't even object to bringing guests if there is a daily fee.

(P.S. This is not a poll.)


----------



## NCummins (Dec 13, 2013)

I wouldn't blame you. Get on one of those nice 120" or better clubs you see posted on here all the time. I would, but I cant swing that bill.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not particularly exciting about mom and kids hunting on my dime 

I guess your not married?


----------



## whchunter (Dec 13, 2013)

*Good Luck*

Good Luck longhunter...I know what you're saying and have posted the same sentiments several times.  
I have a friend who couldn't see this issue UNTIL his son got out of school and moved away. Now he suddenly sees the light and is strictly against family members getting a free ride. 
By the way try calling some of those clubs who say they are family friendly and after being accepted as a member tell them that your wife and 14 kids are going to love this place. Just watch their reaction......they will be refunding your money real quick. 
It's almost the same as some clubs who only accept members that are at least 1 hour if not more away from the club.  These clubs are usually ran by a few locals who want someone else to share the lease but don't want them to be on the property.


----------



## ShawnL (Dec 13, 2013)

Ever consider your own lease?


----------



## scottfmcclure (Dec 13, 2013)

The Longhunter!!!!

I got the right place for you! The few of us that hunt this new lease are all crabby old men. We don't allow women or kids.You would fit right in! Give me a call between 9am and 5pm any day. 678-576-1333


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 13, 2013)

I know how you feel.  Single, no kids, why am I subsidizing everyone's wife and kids?


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 13, 2013)

I can understand this..


----------



## hylander (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't have an issue with your wife or child coming along to sit with you.  Sometimes it is good to have the company as well as teaching your child something about the outdoors and hunting.

My children are pretty much adults now, both girls.  My wife has no interest in hunting, though she has stated an interest to come with me and sit a time or two.  She has said that for two months now.  So, not holding my breath anymore.  But it is nice to get away from the rat race and enjoy your time by yourself in the woods from time to time also.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 14, 2013)

kmaxwell3 said:


> I'm not particularly exciting about mom and kids hunting on my dime
> 
> I guess your not married?




married, no kids.  

I'm not opposed to people that want to bring the wife and kids, I like kids, work with kids groups and activities, as much as I am about club promoters who make a big deal about "100 acres" per member.  

I guess what I'm saying is that I'd like to see a little more truth in advertising.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 14, 2013)

Try filling a club larger than 500 acres at today's lease prices and in today's economy. Clubs are expensive and good members are harder and harder to get.  Most prospective members want to be able to have a place to bring their kids up hunting, which happens to be the future of our pastime. We handle this by bag limits per membership. Member gets 2 bucks, if a family members kills one, the member has one left for himself.

We have a 4000 acre lease costing $30,000 usually run 21-22 members. Often we have 3-4 members that only hunt 2-3 times a year. It all works out.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2013)

In our club you can bring wife and kids, although they must hunt with you and their deer counts as your deer.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 14, 2013)

The Longhunter said:


> The thread on "how many acres per hunter" got me started thinking.
> 
> I'm at the stage of life where I can "upgrade" some of my leisure time activities, and this year I was looking for a club with at least 100-150 acres per member.  Per my post in the other thread, I fully understand that this will cost $1000 -$1500.
> 
> ...



If you can't find a lease you want, get on a family friendly  lease and we'll claim we are a "couple" and split the membership.


----------



## NCummins (Dec 14, 2013)

There you go. ^^^^


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Dec 14, 2013)

I always buy 2 memberships. My wife hunts more and harder than most people. Plus this gives us 200 acres and 4 bucks. So if my daughter hunts or one of my sons it's no big deal. The boys hunt maybe once a year and my daughter a few weekends. I don't need the crabby old man gripping because my wife killed a bigger buck then him. She is a paying member.


----------



## danoutdoorsguy (Jan 17, 2014)

Leasing 5 spots on 3000 Acres in Waycross GA for the remainder of deer season and 2014 Spring turkey and hog. Lease starts the day you pay and ends on 5/25/14. 3 people at $590 a piece or join in the spring for 1650 for the full yr. 400 non refundable deposit to hold spot.We have an average of 300 acres per member so there is no crowding.call or email me with any questions. 352-817-5405 400 deposit required for securing a spot for the full yr. All still hunt and QDMA is used.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 10, 2014)

If you know this up front then don't join. I wouldn't hunt somewhere that didn't allow my wife and kids. I don't go hunting to get away from them I go hunting to enjoy it with them


----------



## idsman75 (Feb 27, 2014)

I understand how you feel.  It isn't so much about women and children being around if everyone is responsible and looks after their own just as they would a guest if permitted by club rules.  What does get frustrating is when a club only has a limited number of acres but refuses to do the math.  If a club has 600 acres and 20 permanent blinds, that doesn't mean we should take on 20 hunters just because there would be a blind for everyone.  I was in a club like that and the human presence/pressure was so bad in the woods that most people would go at least one season (sometimes 3) without seeing much if anything.  Then I switched clubs.  Family is still allowed but only after a certain date.  If I'm single and I'm paying a thousand dollars, why does someone else get to ride 4 people on the same thousand dollars?  They're bringing in 4 times the amount of human presence/pressure on the deer just from their scent and sound alone.


----------

